# Camping Out West-az,ut,mt



## kycamper (Jun 1, 2008)

We will be travelling out west this summer, leaving in mid June. We will be going from Cincinnati to Pikes Peak, then to Arches, Zion,Bryce canyon National parks. We were considering the north rim of Grand canyon also. From there we are going to the Tetons, Yellowstone, Mt Rushmore. Anyone with good CGs in each place? At Bryce, Zion and north rim-maybe one centrally located CG to see all three. I would really lioke electric. Where do you fill your water tanks if you camp in a CG in the parks without hookups? We are planning about three weeks for this, maybe 3 and 1/2-an ambitious agenda, but may be only chance to go out west with family befor kids go away to college-they are 13 and 14 now


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Zion River Resort is a beautiful RV park near the main entrance to Zion Nat'l Park. From there, it's an easy day drive to both Bryce and the North rim of The Grand Canyon. Our plan during the Zion Rally in '07 was to leave the trailer at ZRR and stay in a lodge on the rim of the Canyon for a night, as it is about a 4 hour drive each way. Unfortunately, we were sidetracked with a case illness from the heat, but it looked like the best option. The drive from ZRR to Bryce is about 1.5-2 hours.

Once you get up to The Tetons, Colter Bay is a great campground. It's a little crowded, but it's in the woods and a very nice setting. The campground is also adjacent to Colter Bay Village which offers a full service grocery store/bakery/Deli, Laundromat, showers, marina, horseback riding, etc. Probably the best 'central' location in the park.

We did Yellowstone by day trip from Colter Bay, and it worked, but is not really the best solution if you have more time than we did. The only thing that sticks in my mind about Yellowstone camping is to avoid Fishing Bridge CG. From what I have been told by multiple people, it's pretty much a big parking lot, very crowded and not really a place you will feel like settling in to.

Hope this helps. It sounds like you have a great adventure ahead of you!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

We camped at the North Rim campground for 2 days before the rally Doug mentioned above. If you have the time, it is really a beautiful spot. Quieter than the south rim and stunning views.
They have a dump station there with a hose bib for drinking water for filling up the trailer. 
We were in site 30 and it was very nice. Also the lodge is a great place to have breakfast.
Have fun!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

A quote about Zion River Resort from my rather discriminating wife "this is the nicest campground we have EVER stayed at !" And we have stayed at many.

If you do get up to Yellowstone and have a limited amount of time to explore, then you most certainly should consider camping inside the park. With the exception of Fishing Bridge, this will mean dry camping. Yellowstone is GIGANTIC and you can easily drive 100 miles in a single day touring the inside of the park.....and still have only covered 1/4 of the main loops.

We had 1 full week to stay there and found that the drive from the West Yellowstone KOA was acceptable and we LOVED this most excellent campground and town during our "down" days. It was also nice to go through the town of West Yellowstone each morning going in, and in the afternoon coming out. This gave us an easy chance to pick up a few groceries, get gas, enjoy a root beer float while sitting at a 100 year old soda fountain, or just enjoy a night off and eat at one of the many independant restaurants. BTW, this town does not allow any of the large national chains to open there and remains very quaint.

From the Tetons I would agree with Doug about Coulter Bay. It's a great center point for the park, and has a nice museum, visitor center and other services available. You can also drive into Yellowstone from there too but it's about a 1 hour drive to the southern Yellowstone entrance.

Other rambling thoughts:

Bryce Canyon - OMG, you have got to do the 2 hour mule ride down into the canyon. Our whole group and family did the ride, even my 6 year old daughter and it was the highlight of our trip! When we looked at our pictures of the ride it looked like we were riding in a post card or movie set. It looked too surreal to be true. You can book and begin your ride at the Bryce Canyon Lodge lobby in the park.

Zion NP - Again, we really enjoyed riding the mules inside the park. This can be booked at the Zion Lodge inside the park. Our favorite (and low impact) hike was the "Riverwalk" which at it's end drops you into the river where you can continue hiking IN the river as far upstream as you care to go. This portion is known as "The Narrows" and is spectacular.

As you can tell I'm somewhat geeked about this topic as this was our summer vacation last year: Zion, Bryce, Yellowstone and the Grand Tetons. It was the best trip EVER. Best wishes with your own adventures.

Jim


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

We visited the south rim, north rim, zion and bryce last year. Stayed in Kanab, UT and made day trips to the north rim and Zion, also visited Best Friends Sanctuary in Kanab, the largest no-kill animal shelter in the states ? world ? Anyway, if you are an animal person, this is a worthwhile visit. Very nice CG.

Stayed at the Cannonville KOA to visit Bryce and the Kodachrome Basin state park. Nice CG, quiet.

South Rim has more miles to view the canyon from, well, without hiking your buns off. Trailer Village is the CG at the south rim with full hookups. Mather CG is dry camping at the south rim.

If you stay at ZRR, beware of the tunnel on the east side of Zion park. It has low clearance and if you go in that way, you have to schedule your pass thru the mile or so tunnel with an escort and pay fees to get thru. There are ways to get there without going in that way though.

Good luck and have fun.
Brent


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

Yellowstone - Canyon is the number one spot for camping in the park... But, you better hurry, as the 'large' sites fill up fast and it may be too late. Go to the NE section if you want to spot the wolf activity. Very exciting and fun to see....

Good luck.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I didn t but one of the ralliers at the Zion rally came in thru the tunnels with a 31FQBHS. I think I remember them saying they wouldn t do it again but they did fit down the center which is why they stop traffic to let you thru. I had to get one of those overwide passes with just my duelly.

Zion River Resort is a great campground and we made day trips to the North Rim and Bryce from there. Zion is 5 min away also.

As Jim says, Enjoy.

John


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

This is a great thread, thank you for all of this wonderful information. We are starting to 'loosely' plan our trip and all of these sights are must-sees for us as well!


----------



## HDOutbackers (Feb 28, 2008)

We are headed to the Tetons and Yellowstone in Late May?Early June. We are staying at Colter Bay in the Tetons. Fishing Bridge in Yellowstone because it is the only CG with full hookups and my DW is spoiled.

We stayed at a wonderful CG near the foot of Mt Rushmore. The CG is in Keystone SD. The name escapes me but if I can find it I will forward it to you. The coule that ran the place were wonderful. W evisited during the Bike Rally.

Good luck, plan early. Late June everything fills up fast.

VicTim


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

kycamper said:


> We will be travelling out west this summer, leaving in mid June. We will be going from Cincinnati to Pikes Peak, then to Arches, Zion,Bryce canyon National parks. We were considering the north rim of Grand canyon also. From there we are going to the Tetons, Yellowstone, Mt Rushmore. Anyone with good CGs in each place? At Bryce, Zion and north rim-maybe one centrally located CG to see all three. I would really lioke electric. Where do you fill your water tanks if you camp in a CG in the parks without hookups? We are planning about three weeks for this, maybe 3 and 1/2-an ambitious agenda, but may be only chance to go out west with family befor kids go away to college-they are 13 and 14 now


Normally if there is no water at the site, there is potable water at the dump station. Just fill up on your way into the campground. When we travel, we often run with a full fresh water tank (fill it when we dump exiting the previous campground), so as to be able to set up quicker and also have plenty of water available on the road in case we need to dry camp.

That all sounds like a great trip. Just be aware that the north rim of the grand canyon is nothing like the south. It is a couple thousand feet higher, so it is cooler. It is also less crowded, but you aren't standing on a cliff looking over the edge. Instead, you are seeing the cliff from the other side about 10 miles away. It beautiful, but different than the south rim


----------



## kycamper (Jun 1, 2008)

Nathan said:


> We will be travelling out west this summer, leaving in mid June. We will be going from Cincinnati to Pikes Peak, then to Arches, Zion,Bryce canyon National parks. We were considering the north rim of Grand canyon also. From there we are going to the Tetons, Yellowstone, Mt Rushmore. Anyone with good CGs in each place? At Bryce, Zion and north rim-maybe one centrally located CG to see all three. I would really lioke electric. Where do you fill your water tanks if you camp in a CG in the parks without hookups? We are planning about three weeks for this, maybe 3 and 1/2-an ambitious agenda, but may be only chance to go out west with family befor kids go away to college-they are 13 and 14 now


Normally if there is no water at the site, there is potable water at the dump station. Just fill up on your way into the campground. When we travel, we often run with a full fresh water tank (fill it when we dump exiting the previous campground), so as to be able to set up quicker and also have plenty of water available on the road in case we need to dry camp.

That all sounds like a great trip. Just be aware that the north rim of the grand canyon is nothing like the south. It is a couple thousand feet higher, so it is cooler. It is also less crowded, but you aren't standing on a cliff looking over the edge. Instead, you are seeing the cliff from the other side about 10 miles away. It beautiful, but different than the south rim








[/quote]

THANKS to everyone for all the great info. Had just about started the reservations to leave 6/9, the last day of school. The kids have been off three days in a row, due to snow/ice storm, so now, we may be delayed.


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

Bryce Canyon - OMG, you have got to do the 2 hour mule ride down into the canyon. Our whole group and family did the ride, even my 6 year old daughter and it was the highlight of our trip! When we looked at our pictures of the ride it looked like we were riding in a post card or movie set. It looked too surreal to be true. You can book and begin your ride at the Bryce Canyon Lodge lobby in the park.

Jim
[/quote]

Is this something you set up before you got there? the mule rides and what is the youngest age they let you do this with? any links with info would be great.

thanks

russ


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

Bryce Canyon - OMG, you have got to do the 2 hour mule ride down into the canyon. Our whole group and family did the ride, even my 6 year old daughter and it was the highlight of our trip! When we looked at our pictures of the ride it looked like we were riding in a post card or movie set. It looked too surreal to be true. You can book and begin your ride at the Bryce Canyon Lodge lobby in the park.

Jim
[/quote]

Is this something you set up before you got there? the mule rides and what is the youngest age they let you do this with? any links with info would be great.

thanks

russ


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hello Russ:

No, this wasn't set-up in advance. We just walked up to their booking desk and said "Lets Ride!"







In early June it wasn't a problem, but in the summer months a reservation would most likely be needed. In Bryce the "2 Hour Ride To The Floor Of The Canyon" has a minimum age limit of 7. However, if the child was over about 50-60# (and mature enough to handle it) they reccommended that they ride alone. This was the case with my then 6 year old daughter. They didn't ask for her age and I didn't offer it. She did fantastic and smiled the whole trip









Here is the link for the same outfit that operates INSIDE both Zion and Bryce. They're called Canyon Trail Rides and were very well organized and equipped. We rode with them inside both parks and would do it again. Ya gotta at least do the ride in Bryce, you'll never forget it. Bring your camera!

Jim


----------

